# Bully Stick Score at Target!



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

For anyone who lets their dogs have bully sticks, I recently found a package at Target of TWO 12" bully sticks for $7! Anyone who buys these normally will know that even the 6" ones can cost $5-$6 at the pet store!

I'm cutting mine down and I'll end up getting 4-6 chews for the price of less than it would cost for one 12"...

Thought it was good to pass along!! My guys love these and they last forever!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I usually buy the 4 to 6" bully's for my guys. They wouldn't know what to do with 12" lol. Especially Ava at 3.6 lbs her bully would be as big as she is lol😂😂😫


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh yes, mine either, it's why I sawed the 12" long ones down into 3 pieces each, I got 6 treats out of it!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know how to break them 😔. My Bailey would love a 12" bully lol. He is such a little piggy and would try his very hardest to devour it.


----------

